# Western Australia herping question



## K-fen (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all
I am from the US and thinking about taking a herping trip to WA. After doing lots of reading, here and elsewhere, I am still having trouble determining the best time of year to go. The easiest time for me would be January or February, but if there is a much better time I would reconsider. So if you could choose, what month would you herp from Perth to the Pilbara to see the most diversity? What about the Kimberley? And are the months that you choose much better than January/February?
Thanks in advance for any tips!

Here are a couple herps from around me just for fun



Clemmys guttata




Glyptemys insculpta




Lampropeltis getula




Elaphe (Pantherophis) obselota

Kevin


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 6, 2014)

G'day K-Fen,

If I were you I'd be looking at doing the trip around the middle of March, through April etc. Whilst it may not be the best time for herping around Perth I'd ask [MENTION=16366]Snowman[/MENTION] for the best time of year down there, the northern parts of your trip should be cyclone free, still quite warm and possibly even a few days of rain to get things moving.

J


----------



## Snowman (Aug 6, 2014)

October through to may is usually okay in the right areas. A lot of night activity on some roads. 
Perth itself doesn't have a lot and it can be quite hard work. Sometime you go to a spot and see a lot of activity. Go the next day and not much around. 
Im very green with field herping. [MENTION=1228]Pythoninfinite[/MENTION] might have more tips for Perth.


----------



## Echiopsis (Aug 6, 2014)

There's no perfect time to do all of WA, too large with very different climates from top to bottom. The south west is better in late September/ October, the middle is a fickle ***** that is ok in spring for some things but best in late spring/ summer after rain for a lot. The Pilbara and Kimberley are best post wet, March/ April is perfect. During the wet is good too but you might end up getting flooded in. Depends what you want to see but over all March/ April in the tropics will give you the most diversity.


----------



## K-fen (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips, this is exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 9, 2014)

The Kimberley flood risk in the wet is tough, but for someone that hasn't been to Australia before Jan/Feb still good along the more major less flood prone roads E.g. Grt Northern Highway shouldn't be un-passable for more than a few days and in the right area can be loaded with snakes. 

Around Perth - Shark Bay and inland to Kalgoorlie I found a large amount of geckos in Oct-Nov but few snakes despite lots of road cruising. 

I've never done the Pilbara. WA both north and south has so far been my favourite place to herp in Australia. Especially around Shark Bay.


----------

